

Prism: Coalition of journal publishers fighting free online access to research - pg
http://www.prismcoalition.org/

======
binnymathews
I spent 5 minutes or so looking at this. So I may be wrong. But it looks like
their primary concern happens to be government making publications available
for free online download rather than through journals that cost money. It
seems to be that this would be a step in the right direction. I think many
people in academia realize that the journal/conference method of publication
is broken -- for the following reasons: \-- Turnaround time (esp for journals)
is unreasonably long \-- Authors usually dont know who their reviewers are.
Comments are anonymous \-- Authors dont have a chance to give a rebuttal. A
rejection is final and binding

I think a digg/reddit style of weighted karma would work much better. Weighted
= authors with greater influence in the community have greater say in whether
or not a paper gets published. Comments can be non anonymous and authors have
a chance at rebuttal which means that they have an opportunity to influence
opinion and votes as the paper is being reviewed.

The downside of not having such a system in place is painfully obvious to
anyone who has spent some time in academia I think. Even prestigious
conferences such as ACM SIGCOMM have often been accused of running as cliques.

------
ivankirigin
I don't quite get it. They cry censorship, but then want to continue keeping
research behind the wall of payment.

All professors I've met would love to have more people read their papers. The
way to do this is to make them open.

I understand the need for peer-review, but I don't see the need for it to be
expensive.

A non-profit group could start peer-review.org. It would be a social network
of researchers that rate the skills of other researchers. Ratings and reviews
of papers submitted to the site would be scaled with something like a page-
rank algorithm based on the collective reputation of the reviewers. The
highest ranked papers would be presented on the front page of the topic area.
Topic areas could be extremely customizable to precise niches.

It's interesting that the voting schemes of social news sites could be applied
to the problem.

A final note, the following search works wonders to find gated papers: "[paper
name]" filetype:pdf

------
jgamman
this group is pure evil. it's been roundly whumped on the scienceblogs network
(yeah, that's real scientists, not PR paid lackeys for the walled garden
science press). PLoS is the future. R&D without access to the primary
literature is impossible. we get scientists to do research who have to publish
in these journals and then universities have to pay to subscribe. if you think
getting people to send you the manuscripts (who also do the reviewing) that
you then bind and sell back to the same people is a bit off, you're not alone.

